# A quicky



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok 1, 2, 3 go.

The panels:









































































The ring:





























Ready for finishing:



















to follow


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

hope it turns out better than it looks...


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

actually I think it looks pretty promising. I assume the woofer part is "notched" to conform to the front dash/glovebox area, and to allow for the handcrank windows. Yes?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

quest51210 said:


> hope it turns out better than it looks...


Hey guy, how about we see some of your work?

And I mean your work, not some install shots that you hijacked from someone elses install, and claim to be yours before you go critisising someone.

You need to read npdang's thread again.....

But that's right.... you don't need to....


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I've seen a lot of bad looking stuff turning out just fine, most of the time in my own car 

As long as it's not finished, you can't say anything about it, it's what it looks and *sounds* like in the end that matters!

Have fun with the project 

greetingz,
Isabelle


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dont listen to em!! If you look at my install thread beneath the carpet and coverings it isn't perfect but I DID IT!!! Didn't pay some just my own time, sweat and blood. That is what matters, that and the fact that I liked the way it sounded. Way to go and keep us updated.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Candisa and chefhow are exactly right!

All that matters is how happy doing the work yourself makes you feel, and being proud to show others your work when it's done. 

Only those that haven't been there or done that will be your biggest critics...

I think there is a lot of potential in what you have done so far, and look forward to the updates on your work...


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> hope it turns out better than it looks...


Yeah, that was pretty damn rude. Not cool. It does look a little sketchy but it's all about end results. My stuff looked kinda sketchy too but in the end I fixed it all up and it turned out good. I see installs all the time, especially on the fiberglass forums, that look pretty bad in the beginning but when they're finished just blow you away. 

Only thing I'm wondering is, why are you making that soo big if the speaker cutout is so small? Are you going to cut it out bigger later?


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

LastResort said:


> actually I think it looks pretty promising. I assume the woofer part is "notched" to conform to the front dash/glovebox area, and to allow for the handcrank windows. Yes?


Yes. My problem is that I dont have the car at home. It's for a friend of mine. It's a Corolla 2000. So I have taken as much mesures that I can but when he came for a test fit I had to adjust both: dash and handcrank


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> Yeah, that was pretty damn rude. Not cool. It does look a little sketchy but it's all about end results. My stuff looked kinda sketchy too but in the end I fixed it all up and it turned out good. I see installs all the time, especially on the fiberglass forums, that look pretty bad in the beginning but when they're finished just blow you away.
> 
> Only thing I'm wondering is, why are you making that soo big if the speaker cutout is so small? Are you going to cut it out bigger later?


First, thank you all for your ''positive'' words. I realy appreciate. The first reply was a kind of ''downer'' for me.

It is so big because the angle of the ring is about 15 degrees. At one end it is 1" thick but 2 3/4" at the other.

The speakers are CDT ES07. 5 7/8" cutout. The hole is not finish yet. It will be the the same diameter than the cutout and I will put a decorative ring on it. Flush with the hole.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

No reason to bash on a project that's not even completed yet. It could still turn out to look quite good. And even if it doesn't, who cares? Everyone has to start somewhere. I know my projects haven't always started off looking very professional. Just having the guts to go forward and cut up your door panels is commendable in my mind.


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the intention to prime today but after spraying about a 6 inches line I have realised that I have not sand fine anought (80 and 120 grit). It was to rought and the plastic of the panel peel in contact of the primer. So I have sanded again this time with a 220. 

Tonight, primer time.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

didnt mean it to be rude...just meant i hope it get better as it usually does. so alot of you need to get off your high horse. unlike many of you i have worked in a bay many years and done some nice work, but dont see the point of where you guys just jumped on me without knowing or asking me what i meant. you know what they say about assuming...


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

The first coat of primer.










I see some little spot where the body filler is not well sand. I will have to correct that before the second coat. I will wet sand with 400 grit and give the second coat.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

quest51210 said:


> didnt mean it to be rude...just meant i hope it get better as it usually does. so alot of you need to get off your high horse. unlike many of you i have worked in a bay many years and done some nice work, but dont see the point of where you guys just jumped on me without knowing or asking me what i meant. you know what they say about assuming...



Nobody is on a high horse, your comment just seemed rude. If it wasn't meant to be then it's all good. If you would have expressed yourself more clearly, maybe we all wouldn't have misunderstood you.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

High horse, lol.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

it was very late.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have a high horse 
I have a hobby horse tho'.. Is that close? :blush: 
Car Audio is all about having having fun and trying out different things...
We learn from mistakes and that makes us better the next time.
Those of us who have turned our hobby into a business or form of employment, should know better than to critisise an attempt at what we do everyday (and have done for many, many years in some peoples cases:blush: ).
Using the smiley's can show the real intent behind a message. (Next time?)  
I don't know about the others but I am all good now.....


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I forgot to say...

Looks great so far Johnny52, keep it up and keep updating the pics!

I look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's my second ''panel'' project. The first one was on my Yaris. It is in seeing the result that my friend asked me to do the same thing on is Corolla.




























As you can see I am a newbie but it is a chalenge for me to realise those modifications to improve the quality of the sound in my car. 

I have donne that to when I have decided to go active with my setup. Swivel enclosure for both the mid and the tweeter


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

That door pod looks fantastic!  

I am a little interested in how you did your swivel mids and tweets on the A-pillar.....

Any "in progress" pics of those?

Keep it up!


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> That door pod looks fantastic!
> 
> I am a little interested in how you did your swivel mids and tweets on the A-pillar.....
> 
> ...


Here it is:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25612


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> didnt mean it to be rude...just meant i hope it get better as it usually does. so alot of you need to get off your high horse. unlike many of you i have worked in a bay many years and done some nice work, but dont see the point of where you guys just jumped on me without knowing or asking me what i meant. you know what they say about assuming...


That's it!!! You just keep right on backpedaling! You can do it! Go ahead and tell us that you meant something else even though what you said and what you supposedly "meant" are two completely different things! Then fire back at us to try to take the focus off your stupid comment. We won't notice! We're stupid!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!  

The work you do is incredible!

I have been in this business for 30 odd years now, and if you were in Australia, I would be hiring you in an instant!

All others should follow that link, because some people would be swallowing humble pie....

I am in awe...........


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Second coat of primer done. It's coming....



















The black hole is a dommy. A 5 inches MDF circle.

If somebody can give me some hints for the Texture coating, go on. I'm not very familiar with this product. Only to applications to date.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

That's what I meant in my previous post, you just can't say **** about stuff that isn't finished yet. Very nice result so far!!!

The position of the tweeters is a bit funny, but it's close to the mid, and at the moment, I have the soundstage right on my dashboard with a pair of 4" fullrange dualcone's slammed in my doors (check my project), so it might work out very well  

About texture coating, I painted a lot of things with special-effect paint, but I never did real texture coating. I know there's a nice tutorial in the 'Tutorial' section about texture-coating, and it doesn't seem a very hard thing to do, so check it out  

PS.: In your Yaris, you have a 3-way frontset. Did angling the midbasswoofers make a noticable difference? On what freq (and slope) are you LP'ing your midbasswoofers?

greetingz,
Isabelle


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sideshow said:


> That's it!!! You just keep right on backpedaling! You can do it! Go ahead and tell us that you meant something else even though what you said and what you supposedly "meant" are two completely different things! Then fire back at us to try to take the focus off your stupid comment. We won't notice! We're stupid!


dude, i have no problem saying what i meant. ask around about me on other boards, this one is no different. i am not making excuses...grow up and drop the attitude. stop cluttering up the guys thread.


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> The work you do is incredible!
> 
> ...


I can be there next friday


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

johnny52 said:


> I can be there next friday


Let me know when your flight arrives!  

Seriously tho', the whole project is coming along really well.

I think I saw something on texture painting in the tutorial section....

Keep up the updates....

Mark


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Man thats looking good. You do great work and those changeable angle pillars are ingenious


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> dude, i have no problem saying what i meant. ask around about me on other boards, this one is no different. i am not making excuses...grow up and drop the attitude. stop cluttering up the guys thread.


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

johnny52 said:


> Second coat of primer done. It's coming....


Does this picture look abstractly erotic to anyone else? I can't shake it...


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

looks absolutely fantastic johnny! i cant wait to get started on mine over the summer..


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sideshow said:


> Does this picture look abstractly erotic to anyone else? I can't shake it...


I was waiting to see if somebody else saw it


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Follows the curves of the OEM panel. Looking good.


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tonight I have made a test with the Texture coating. Very difficult to obtain an homogeneous finish.

The pics are not clear because it is black. After 6 pass , at left 12 inches from the yellow metal sheet and at right 18 inches.










After 2 pass you still can see the yellow color.










I am a little scare to do it. I gone try to put an acrylic paint on it and see the result.


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

What a beginner error! 

As I have mentionned earlier in the thread I dont have the car in my driveway. So I took as much measurements as I can. And I have assumed that left panel is a copycat of the right panel. ERROR.

When i have try to close the door: surprise! The dash move forward about 1/2 inch on the driver side. So I have to grind the FB and redo all the finishing on this part of the panel.

Tomorow we will do an other test fit. Cross fingers.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

That sucks man! At least it looks like you have enough room to grind a bit off without affecting the speaker cutout.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

johnny52 said:


> What a beginner error!
> 
> As I have mentionned earlier in the thread I dont have the car in my driveway. So I took as much measurements as I can. And I have assumed that left panel is a copycat of the right panel. ERROR.
> 
> ...


I have mine crossed too!!  

You know that job offer?.... I might have to rethink it!  

Keep up the updates...

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes but I had to do FG again by the inside to fill up the hole.


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Candisa said:


> PS.: In your Yaris, you have a 3-way frontset. Did angling the midbasswoofers make a noticable difference? On what freq (and slope) are you LP'ing your midbasswoofers?
> 
> greetingz,
> Isabelle


Here's my setup:

Station média: Alpine IVA W-200
Processeur: Alpine H-701
Adapteur IPOD: Alpine KCA 420i
Tweeter: Seas serie 27TFFNC 
Midrange: Peerless V-line TG-9
Midbass: Seas CA18RNX
Sub: ED 11Ov.2
Ampli tweeter et midrange: Soundstream Van Gogh 320.4
Ampli midbass et sub: Soundstream Van Gogh 320.4

The midbass have a frequencies range of 45-3000. I have set it HP63 and LP900 with a slope of 18db


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn, sucks you have to redo a doorpanel!  Lucky you made the baffles large enough!  


Off-T:
You have your midbasswoofers playing up to 900Hz, that explains why you said it made so much difference angling them out  

I will play only up to 250-300Hz with my midbasswoofers, so I guess angling them correctly shouldn't have a lot of influence on the staging?

My set-up:
Head-unit: carputer with HippoHifi Bloat DAC
Equalizer/2way-Crossover/Linedriver: AudioControl EQX
3way-Crossover: AudioControl 4XS
Subamp: Genesis Dual Mono
Sub: Peerless 12" XXLS 4ohm home in +-55liters with 2 Peerless 10" XLS 400gr PR's
Midbassamp: Genesis Stereo 100
Midbasswoofers: Peerless 8" HDS Nomex (considering squeezing 2 pairs of them in my doors   )
Mid-+tweeteramp: Genesis Four Channel
Mids: Peerless 5.25" HDS Exclusive
Tweeters: Peerless HDS

Sorry for the off-topic  

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Another slight off topic:

Candisa, what type of car do you have?
2 X Midbass in your doors?

Sorry Johnny52, but when I read that, I had to find out!  

Any more pics of door panels with mods?

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Both doors have been repaired. We have tests it yesterday afternoon (in the snowfall) and it fit well now. 

And I have done the Texture coating this morning. Not easy to apply but finally I am pretty much satisfy of the result. Still have to water sand it 400 grit but it looks good.

I have some problem to find SEM Color coat in my region. If somebody know an other good product (spray can) that i can match with the color of the panel, please let me know.

More progress later. Sanding party tonight


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good!  

I can't wait to see this whole car when it's finished....

Given the quality of your other work, this should be something to see!

Mark


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow that's really impressive.

i may have missed it, but when you were fiberglassing, did you put FG on teh back side of where you drilled the holes?

i think the texture came out really well, or at least the pics look great. keep it up!


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> i may have missed it, but when you were fiberglassing, did you put FG on teh back side of where you drilled the holes?
> 
> !


It depend where. In the crucial spots, yes. I also put pop rivets in some places.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Another slight off topic:
> 
> Candisa, what type of car do you have?
> 2 X Midbass in your doors?


A 2000 Renault Clio 3-doors hatch  
You can check my project here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32989

(not much to see at the moment tho :blush: )

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

On topic: Nice work Johnny!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Candisa said:


> A 2000 Renault Clio 3-doors hatch
> You can check my project here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32989
> 
> (not much to see at the moment tho :blush: )
> ...


Off Topic:
Very nice Issabelle!

On topic:
What's the latest Johnny?

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Off Topic:
> Very nice Issabelle!
> 
> On topic:
> ...


You are too fast for me  . 

This morning we have installed the panet and every thing is Ok except the fact that there is a gap beetween the panel and the speeaker. About 1/4". It is not very esthetic because we see the orange of the CDT ES-07.

I will trim some spacers with the router and look what I can do to hide this.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

However you do it, I am sure it will be another engineering marvel!  

Keep us posted....

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is what I have done to solve my problem. To do that I have replaced the speaker (I dont have the car in the driveway as every body know) by a MDF piece with a hole of the same dimension.

The gap beetween the panel and the speaker is about 3/8"










I have done this ring/spacer. It will reach the speaker










It fit perfectly. I hope that It will be the same in the car


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Johnny,

Looking forward to seeing the result!  

It is a shame you can't have the car with you, all these delays would not be happening....

What is happening with the rest of the car? 

Been all eyes on the door builds, but haven't asked about the rest of the car!

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will take some pics the next time he will come home for test fit. Very simple install but what sound  

I'm in an audio forum here in Montreal, Quebec and he is the one who have the best SQ of all. This guy have 2 bionic ears and he is a master in tuning.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Is that forum an open forum like this one?

Can anyone be a member? (Including those from overseas  )

I'm always looking around for new ideas.....

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the car:
































































and the components:

HU: Eclipse CD5000 8V Dac 24Bit
Front: CDT Audio Image Enhancement
and CDT Audio ES-07.2US GOLD
Sub Bass: CDT Audio ES-12SQ SVC
Ampli speakers: Soundstream Van Gogh VGA 800.2
Ampli Sub: Soundstream Van Gogh VGA 600.2


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice!

More of your work in this car, or has the owner done this work?

It looks like Quebec is very healthy when it comes to Car Audio....

Australia is also , but we are such a small percentage when it comes to product... Some of the products I see on the forums are not available down here, because no distributor will risk the chance of it not "taking off".  
It would be very easy to "over crowd" the market down here....

Anyhow, keep up the great work..  

I look forward to getting notification of new posts for this thread...

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Is that forum an open forum like this one?
> 
> Can anyone be a member? (Including those from overseas  )
> 
> ...


Anyone can be a member. It is a small forum. Only 1000 members. But it is all in french. Some people dont know that but we speek french in Québec province.

The adress is audiodauto.com

Come to visit us.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Johnny...  

My surname is French, but I can't speak a word!!

Luckily my wife does, so I might need to get her to "interpret" for me! 

Will check it out soon..

How is the install coming along?

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, it's done. It's about time.

I had so much trouble to match the color of the panel. I have ordered one spray from SEM (Color coat) with the Corolla code but the color was not the same. My friend finaly found a place in Montreal ( http://www.hl-plasto.com/indexa.htm) today.

Here is the paint shop (joking). On the wall, where is the table, there is an exhaust fan. I have installed extra lights.










The job done.















































Thank you all for your support. It's time for me to redo my install in the trunk.

See you.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hooray! 

Now we just need to see the pics when you finally fit them to your friends car...

Been great following along from the start with you on this one...

Stay in touch, Johnny.

PM if you want.... It's not that far to Australia  

I checked the Quebec site, unreal! Except I don't understand a word!!!  

The panels look great by the way!!!:blush: 

Mark


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great, and I'm excited to see it in the car. Makes me seriously contemplate modify my door panels for installation of larger driver than would be normally accommodated.


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> hope it turns out better than it looks...


Can I have your feedback now?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Good for you, Johnny! 

Be interesting to see if you get a reply?

 

Mark


----------



## johnny52 (Sep 7, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Now we just need to see the pics when you finally fit them to your friends car...
> 
> Mark


FINALLY installed in the car. I have made my second beginner error. I have put some urethane foam (low expansion) to fill some little gaps beetween the door and the ring. Even it's a low expansion foam and the ring was bolt to the door, it push the ring. We had to sand the ring all around to be able to clip the panel. 

But it's done now.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Great Job.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

amazing work!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Johnny,

Looks fantastic!

Colour match is great!

I like the "grille" you made for the mid....

Great work, once again....

What's the next project for us to look out for?  

Mark


----------

